# Caruerator Help Needed!



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a B&S 16 HP twin engine in a YT16H tractor. Here are my engines characteristics that lead me to believe I have some sort of carb problem:

1. Engine starts with full choke and runs, with good power, at about 3400 rpm. Continues to run well if choke is pushed in during warm up of engine. After about 10 minutes will run well with almost no choke.

2. If I decrease engine speed to about 2200 rpm I need to apply about 1/3 choke to keep engine running. Attempting to go to lower rpm's engine will stall no matter where choke is set.

My engine has no jet, (idle or high speed), adjust screws. I'm assuming the carb may need cleaning, rebuilding, or replacement. I tried shooting some carb cleaner down the air intake on top of the carb. No noticeable effect. Is there a cleaning procedure for the carb without total disassemly. If disassembly is required is there an easy to follow procedure available.

Here are some engine and carb numbers that may help:

Engine Information: Briggs & Stratton I/C Twin
Model #: 402707
Type #: 1213-01
Code #: 88032112

Carb numbers as stamped on tag, (I have no idea what they mean):
692812
27-531
0829

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

edkedk said:


> I have a B&S 16 HP twin engine in a YT16H tractor. Here are my engines characteristics that lead me to believe I have some sort of carb problem:
> 
> 1. Engine starts with full choke and runs, with good power, at about 3400 rpm. Continues to run well if choke is pushed in during warm up of engine. After about 10 minutes will run well with almost no choke.
> 
> ...


From your description, I would agree it's a carburetor issue. Most likely just needs some cleaning, and possibly rebuilding.



edkedk said:


> I tried shooting some carb cleaner down the air intake on top of the carb. No noticeable effect. Is there a cleaning procedure for the carb without total disassemly. If disassembly is required is there an easy to follow procedure available.
> 
> Here are some engine and carb numbers that may help:
> 
> ...


The problem lies inside the carburetor and not on any of the external portion, this is why you did not notice any difference when you sprayed cleaner around the outside of the carburetor. 

It is possible to clean some of the carburetor without removing it from the manifold. You can remove just the top half and gain access to the high and low speed circuits, this is most likely where your problem lies. You can find a service manual for your engine here:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Bri...er L-Head repair manual BRIGGS & STRATTON.pdf


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

I recomend removing the carb, disassembling it, soak in a carb cleaning soaking solution, rinsing, blow out ALL holes with compressed air, then installing carb kit 491539.
What you have is varnish inside clogging up some of the tiny pinhole passages.


----------



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for your inputs. I checked the carb kit #491539. It appears it is not for my carb. It lists it as a 3 screw fuel pump cover. Mine is a 4 screw. My guess is the original carb was replaced at one time with the newer carb. I have not been able to find the carb kit for the 4 screw fuel pump cover unit. The engine code shows my engine to be a 1988 and the 4 screw carb is shown to be on 1999 and later. I thought I could cross reference the numbers I found on my carb, (listed on original post), but so far I have found no matches. I also went to B&S engine repair manual and it appears that the page on carureator disassembly comes up as a blank. Carburerator section, page 7, I believe.


----------



## nutsx (Mar 24, 2010)

i have a 12 hp briggs and stratton...and mine only runs with the choke FULLY CLOSED...so im sooo confused i've tried everything known to man...except buyin another one...HELP!


----------

